# ProTool Runtime



## Marvin75 (6 November 2003)

Hallo,

wie haben in der Firma Protool 6.0. Jetzt habe ich ein Projekt erstellt und wollte es erst einmal testen ob es richtig läuft. Allerdings kann ich nicht an die Anlage gehen und dieses einspielen. Würde bei nicht funktionieren erheblichen Ärger nach sich ziehen. Kann ich dieses Projekt irgendwie auf einem PC simulieren?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## churchill (6 November 2003)

Hallo Marvin75

Ja das geht.
Auf der ProTool-CD sollte sich noch die ProAgent-Software befinden.->Einfach installieren. Es wird während der Installation nach einem Gerätespezifischen Schlüssel gefragt-->einfach überspringen.

Die Runtime-Software funktioniert nur bei Windowsbasierten HMI-Geräte.

Nachdem du alles installiert und deine PC-Kiste neu gestartet hast, musst nur noch das Projekt öffnen. -> Oben befindet sich ein Icon mit einem kleinen Bildschirm --> anklicken und schon gehts los.

mfG churchill


----------



## volker (6 November 2003)

proagent kenne ich, habe ich aber noch ncht genutzt.

testen kanst du deine projekte aber auch mit plcsim.
simuliert eine s7. die runtime nutzt dann das pg/pc als steuerung.
 :?:  :idea:


----------



## churchill (7 November 2003)

Schon....aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, möchte Marvin75 das HMI-Gerät simulieren.
Mit PLCSIM und mit ProAgent kannst du jenachdem die komplette Anlage testen bzw. simulieren.

mfG churchill


----------



## volker (7 November 2003)

churchill schrieb:
			
		

> Schon....aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, möchte Marvin75 das HMI-Gerät simulieren.
> mfG churchill



wenn es sich um ein windowsbasiertes projekt handelt zb mp oder die neuen op270 kann man das doch direkt aus ptp simulieren. dazu muss man natürlich die ptp runtime mitinstallieren. im simulator kann man dann sogar variable beschreiben. mit pclsim geht es aber noch besser da ich dann sogar das programm mit testen kann.


----------



## volker (7 November 2003)

also hab eben mal testweise proagent installiert.
ich war mir vorher nicht mehr ganz sicher, jetzt ja.
proagent dient der prozessdiagnose. wie soll man damit ein projekt testen können ?
aber straft mich lügen wenn ich was falsches erzähle.

also ich bleibe dabei,dass man das mit der runtime machen muss.


----------



## churchill (7 November 2003)

Hallo Volker

kann sein dass ich diese zwei zusätzliche Softwares verwechsle.

Auf jedenfall hat man die Möglichkeit das ProTool-Projekt 1 zu 1 zu simulieren. D.h. auf dem PC-Bildschirm erscheint das von Marvin75 projektierte HMI-Gerät.

mfg churchill


----------



## volker (7 November 2003)

genau. du scheinst das verwechselt zu haben.

und ich kann proagent nicht mehr deinstallieren   . da es keine deinstallation dafür gibt. jetzt hab ich unnötige funktionen in meinem protool. na ja vielleicht kann man es ja doch irgendwann mal brauchen.
wäre ja auch alles nicht so schlimm, ´wenn ich genug platz auf der platte hätte.


----------



## churchill (8 November 2003)

Hallo Volker

ganz unnötig könnte deine ProAgent-Installation nicht unbedingt sein.
Hast du mal von S7-PDIAG mal was gehört? Bei Siemens gibt es eine gute Erklärung auch Downloads betreffend S7-PDIAG (Prozessdiagnose). Schau es dir einmal an, es lohnt sich.
Ich hab es letztes Jahr zum ersten mal eingesetzt und bin davon positiv überrascht!

mfG churchill


----------

